# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Vida en un papel

## alexedy

Buenos dias a todos.

Mirando por el foro, (en la parte del concurso), me he encontrado con este video de Jordi Casals http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv9KpJdWAYY, y si os digo la verdad me he quedado flipando. Bueno, a lo que iba, queria saber en que libros o donde salen todas las tecnicas que utiliza. 

Saludos, Alex

----------


## mpot27

Es un DVD llamado " The New floating rose"de Kevin James.
Un saludo

----------


## alexedy

Era justo ese, muchas gracias

----------


## Ravenous

Un dia de estos, me voy a vestir de mago enmascarado, y voy revelar todos estos juegos por los que toooodo el mundo pregunta, y me voy a aseagurar de que se emita en prime-time, a ver si así la gente busca algo distinto para hacer...

----------


## alexedy

> Un dia de estos, me voy a vestir de mago enmascarado, y voy revelar todos estos juegos por los que toooodo el mundo pregunta, y me voy a aseagurar de que se emita en prime-time, a ver si así la gente busca algo distinto para hacer...


¿Por que es malo preguntar por estos juegos?, aqui no todo el mundo es experto.

----------


## Ravenous

No es malo, pero es cansado y triste ver como todo el mundo quiere hacer los mismo juegos. Así, me he encontrado gente harta de la magia, porque todos los magos que ha visto hacen aproximadamente lo mismo, y no creo creo yo que eso sea bueno.
Ojo, no digo que no esté bien culturizarse y eso, pero la impresión que me da que se pregunte siempre lo mismo es esa, que todos quieren hacer lo mismo.

Conste que es un comentario lanzado al aire, sin dirigirme a nadie en concreto, con el único objetivo de que quien lo coja, lo reflexione.

(y a la pregunta que a mas de uno le surgirá en la cabeza respondo, no, en mi repertorio no tengo casi ningún juego que haga otro mago cercano, de hecho, pocos de mis juegos se los he visto a nadie nunca)

----------


## Iban

Pues ya me gustaría verte con máscara... ¿para cuándo el primer capítulo?

: - p

----------


## Rafa Salas

jajaja esta bien tu opinión Raven. Pero encuentro que igual hay que culturizarse... el chico no esta diciendo que lo desea presentar ni nada. Hay mil cosas que nosotros los magos estudiamos y nunca las presentamos.. yo creo que es un tema mas bien de cultura.
saludos.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ravenous

Al margen de todo esto, añado que este juego en concreto es más bien para magia de salón.

Iban, el primer capítulo se grabará cuando encuentre quien lo financie; comprar una camara de video no es barato.

----------


## Iban

Para la máscara puedes utilizar un pasamontañas. Y si realizas tu primer juego en un banco, estoy seguro de que los vídeos de seguridad te pueden solucionar el tema de la cámara. Además también te ahorras el representante artístico: saldrías en todos los telediarios del día siguiente.

----------


## Pulgas

Para que vayas entrando en situación (je, je, je):

----------


## Iban

Me preocupa el tema de los guantes... 


: D

----------


## mpot27

¿He hecho algo mal? :Arf: 
Pues lo siento si lo he hecho

----------


## Pulgas

Nada, hombre. Es sólo que es un tema del que se ah hablado muchísimo en el foro. Usa el buscador y teclea la palabra Rosa, verás la de información que obtienes.

----------


## magomurga

¡¡!! Mira, una vez que se ha recomendado el buscador de una forma cómica y sin atacar :D:D:D ( me da a mi que lo ha aprendido, si esque lo didactico mola mas que lo agresivo siempre...)

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

jajajajaja xD

----------


## -EzE-

Una pregunta por curiosidad, nada mas, practicamente de magia de salòn, se muy poco , me dedique mas a la cartomagia por ahora ,y estoy comenzando con magia de salon, .. no quiero saber el secreto todabia de este juego ,me encanta, solo queria saber, el nivel de complejidad es muy avanzado? en cuanto a tecnicas,preparaciòn,etc..

Por que la verdad no se me cae una idea de como lo hace con el espectador TAN cerca.. es maravilloso.

----------


## Jog

Eze, digamos que lleva un tiempo largo de practica dominar los movimientos a la perfeccion. Pero la complejidad del efecto no termina ahi. La cercania del publico no es un limitante (de hecho el creador y el que lo ejecuta en el video de referencia lo hacen con una mujer a no mas de un metro de distancia) No quisiera explayarme mas

----------


## DRAKONIS

Creo que lo que Raven quiere decir es la Autenticidad, mas que criticar la pregunta, es una invitación a innovar, a entrar dentro del espíritu de la magia...

Seria bueno que colocaran en este foro un tema al respecto... ...porque la escalera es muy larga.

----------


## periprocto

culturizarse siempre está bien, ademas, aprendiendo un truco nuevo puedes innivarlo o incluso crear cosas nuevas con ideas sacadas de ese truco.
No entiendo a que el enfado de algunos a que se muestre curiosidad!

----------

